# Solvaset vs. MicroSol. Ready? Fight!



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I started using Solvaset and like it a lot. When I ran out, I couldn't find any so got some Microsol. Never needed to use it until I came across another bottle of Solvaset, so went back to familiar ground rather than adventuring along.

I know one is hotter than the other, but don't know which. I don't expect there is any other difference between the two. 

But to confuse matters, and drive me away from the Micro brand further, there is also MicroSet and the two products (MicroSol) seem identical, but there must be a difference?

Thanks for your notes!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Micro Sol is the second half of a two stage process. You need Micro Set to go with it. Micro Set goes down first on the model, then you apply the decal, and put Micro Sol on top. The Sol softens the decal and the set draws it down.

Solvaset is a one step solvent and setting solution. its quite "hot" and will melt some brands of decals. On the other hand, its generally VERY good, and will usually work where some other products don't work. 

When I used some of the TSDS decals on my 1/350 Seaview and Invisible Man models, I used Solvaset, Micro Set/Sol and also Gunze Mr. Mark Setter and Mr. Mark Softener. The Solvaset worked best overall by a long shot.


----------

